# Zeitkapsel 2016



## Quppi (26. Juli 2013)

Gemäß dem Motto des ersten Zeitkapsel-Threads eröffne ich hier einen für 2016. Gleiche Regeln wie im anderen Thread auch. Ihr habt jetzt ich sag mal 2 Wochen Zeit eure Prognosen für 2016 abzugeben, in wie weit sich der Hardwaremark verändern wird. Versucht dabei aber bitte realistisch zu bleiben und sowas wie die Konsolen sind ausgestorben zu unterlassen.
Hier sind meine:
DDR4 ist Standart im Consumergebiet
90% haben ne SSD als Systemplatte
1TB SSd's kosten dann noch 150€
Auf Steam kann man Spiele weiterverkaufen/verleihen 
DSL 16000 ist Standart.
AMD hat ihre 10.000 Grakas oder wie sie auch heißen angekündigt.
Nvidia bringt 2015 die Titan im Vollausbau
Intel stellt noch immer die besseren Prozessoren für Games her.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juli 2013)

witzige idee. fange mal an:

- intel 6 kerner die bezahlbar (<400€) sind
- amd schraubt TDP auf 350 watt für nen centurion ultra mit 6ghz  
- bezahlbare 4k monitore
- ips pixelbretter mit 120/144hz
- windows 9 wird besser als windows 8
- be quiet bringt das dark power p11, welches alles in den schatten stellt 
- mm bietet immernoch keine vernünfitgen rechner an


----------



## Pexii (26. Juli 2013)

- Wakü als Steckmodell
- Man wundert sich 2016 das die jetzige Hardware so langsam ist
- Call of Duty bringt immernoch den selben mist
- Bad Company 3
- Mehr Netzteil auswahl


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Juli 2013)

- bezahlbare 6 und 8 Kerner von Intel die die Konkurrenz alt aussehen lassen
- AMD wird Bulldozer in Rente geschickt haben
- Windows 8 und 8.x werden insgesamt unter 5% Marktanteil haben
- Es werden Fertig Rechner mit einem Intel Extreme Edition Prozessor mit der günstigsten Low End Karte verbaut wie heut zutage die HD 7350
- Die EU wird den Import von billig Netzteilen verbieten  
- Windows XP wird endlich unter 1% Marktanteil haben und Nvidia ist bei den GTX 10xx angekommen
- 512GB SSDs kosten nur noch 40€ und 1TB HDDs nur noch 25€
- Linux wird immer noch nicht mehr als 2% Marktanteil haben
- Chrome gibt es in Version 50
- Firefox gibt es in Version 55
- Facebook wird hoffentlich bedeutungsloser sein
- x86 verdrängt ARM aus dem Mobilesegment
- Es wird immer noch Leute geben die Windows XP hinterher trauern
- Es wird immer noch Leute geben die Windows 8 verteidigen obwohl es Microsoft es aufgegeben hat
- Erster Rechner der Welt brauch ein ganzes AKW AMD wollte noch einen drauf legen und bringt einen 16 Kerner mit 10GHz auf Bulldozer Architektur, die TDP liegt bei über 800Watt, dazu zwei 11990 mit jeweils einer TDP von 1000W
- Intel baut in allen Bereichen die besten CPUs
- Nvidia baut immer noch die effizienteren GPUs
- Ich werde hier im Forum 20000 Beiträge haben
- Der erste hier wird 100000 Beiträge haben


----------



## Ryle (26. Juli 2013)

> ips pixelbretter mit 120/144hz


Technisch nicht möglich von dem her wird das niemals der Fall sein. Wenn dann OLED oder Sharp UV²A, letzteres wäre aber schon seit ein paar Jahren möglich, interessiert aber wohl keinen.


Die ersten 8-16 Kerner für den Consumer Markt werden released, Multithreading wird aber noch immer kaum supportet.
SoCs holen gewaltig auf und machen den gängigen Desktop CPUs langsam Konkurrenz
Nvidia sowie AMD releasen die übernächste Generation an GPUs die beide wieder 15% mehr Leistung für 60% mehr Geld bringen, während sich das Preisniveau der alten Generation weiterhin hält.
4k Fernseher werden bezahlbar, gesendet wird aber weiterhin in SD. HD Pay TV Pakete sind noch immer Standard und 4k wird nur auf 4 Sendern ausgetrahlt, wovon 2 Demo Kanäle sind. 
Apple bringt das IPhone 7s mit 0,2mm schmälerem Gehäuse und verbesserter Kamera...
Bei Tablets und Smart Phones ist man bei 400ppi angekommen, gängige PC Monitore sind noch immer bei 1080p und TN.
E-INK Displays gibt es jetzt mit 4096 Farben und neben neuen Readern ersetzen sie Werbetafeln sowie GPS Displays und eine andere Art von Smartphone. Der Akku hält knapp einen Monat und ist auch in der Sonne super lesbar.


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Juli 2013)

- Es kommen bessere Akkus (Notebooks/Handys)
- Es kommen bezahlbare 4k Fernseher
- AMDs CPUs werden aussterben
- Handys haben Octacores mit 2 GHz
- Handys haben min ne 16MP Kamera
- Windows Phone wird bekannter/größer
- Linux gewinnt an Usern
- Noch mehr Leute nutzen Steam
- Deutlich mehr Leute werden Steam auf Linux benutzen 
- Microsoft macht wieder ein gutes OS (9)


----------



## Stueppi (26. Juli 2013)

- Nvidia´s Titan Vollausbau unter den Namen gtx 880 wird von der gtx 980 abgelöst
- AMD hat die Modul Technologie soweit das aktuelle Prozessoren mit Ivybridge mithalten
- es gibt immer noch keinen Physx support für AMD Karten
- es wird immer noch viele geben die Windows 7 benutzen
- durch die neuen Konsolen Generation laufen die Spiele auch auf dem PC besser weil die Hardware besser genutzt werden kann


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> - AMDs CPUs werden aussterben


 
Das wollte ich erst auch schreiben, aber ich dachte ich lasse das denn sonst bricht hier noch ein Fanboykrieg aus.

Meine weiteren Prognosen
- Den Internet Explorer gibt es in Version 14 
- der Pentium D wird bei Sammlern begehrt sein 
- Der FX-9590 eben so
- OCZ baut immer noch keine guten SSDs
- USB Sticks wird es mit 1TB Speicher geben


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Juli 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das wollte ich erst auch schreiben, aber ich dachte ich lasse das denn sonst bricht hier noch ein Fanboykrieg aus.


 
Ich hab selber ne AMD CPU 
Reicht mir auch, aber Intel ist halt einfach schneller und effizienter.


----------



## wievieluhr (26. Juli 2013)

- 20 nm Verfahren bei AMD,
- NV spezialisiert sich immer mehr auf Tabletts damit die so ne monopolstellung kriegen wie intel dutrch fertig pcs
- CPU markt wird von AMD schwächeln.
- es wird nie wieder eine CPU ohne i GPU geben 
- es werden immer weniger Games für PC entwickelt sondern nur noch Portiert.
- CoD wird immernoch von Kindern gespielt und von 3 Jahre älteren ..... (altersgruppe 10-13 also )
- CoD hat es immernoch nicht geschafft an das grafische Niveau von Tomb Raider 3 oder League of Legends ran zu kommen
- Datenvolumen in Deutschland wird nicht abgeschafft
- Cannabis ist immer noch nicht Legalisiert
- Apple hat inzwischen noch mehr leute überzeugt, dass es sinvoll ist, 700€ für ein Telefon auszugeben.
- S-ATA wird mehr und mehr von PCI-e verdrängt.


----------



## Multithread (26. Juli 2013)

Ich gebe dann mal auch noch meinen Senf dazu:

AiO waküs für CPU und/oder GPU mit 360er Radiotor und die AiO's kommen einiges näher an ne echte Wakü als heute. 
2te Generation der 20nm Grafikkarten sowohl bei NV als auch bei AMD werden bis ende 2016 Released/angekündigt werden.
AMD Zieht mit Ihren CPU's wieder Teilweise mit Intel gleich, bei weiterhin höherem Stromverbrauch (125Watt Modelle vorhanden)
Samsung wird auch den PCI-e SSD Markt dominieren.
4 Bit MLC wird bei den Ersten Consumer SSD's erpropt, Schreibzyklusgarantie fällt bei diesen Modellen auf wenige 100.
Preise für eine 1TB SSD's werden auf unter 300 Euro fallen.
Intel wird den Sockel 2011 noch weiter Vernachlässigen als bisher
Vermehrt werden Fertig PC's auch mit Vorinstalliertem Linux erhältlich sein.
Microsoft wird im Endkundenbereich Marktanteile einbüssen. 
Es werden weitere Spiele mit TressFX erscheinen.

So, jetzt hab ich noch einige Spekulaziuskekse über:
AMD bringt eine CPU in 20nm die mit 5GHz Takt läuft.
NVidias GeForce Treiber werden langsam hinter die Qualität der AMD Treiber fallen, dennoch wird AMD kaum Anteilgewinne am Gesamtgrafikkartenmarkt haben.
Die ersten SSD's knacken die 1'000'000 IOPS bei Random Read (für den Endkundenmark erhältliche)
PhysX wird auf der CPU weiterhin auf X87 setzten.
Erste High End CPU's werden mit einer AiO wakü als Boxed kühler verkauft
Bad Company 3 mit Komplett Zerstörbarer Umgebung?
Square Enix Bringt Tomb Raider 10 Heraus (TRX), TressFX ist wieder mit an Board.


----------



## wievieluhr (26. Juli 2013)

Multithread schrieb:


> PhysX wird auf der CPU weiterhin auf X87 setzten.


 
traurige wahrheit..... warum sollte man sich dieses Verkaufsargument auch wegnehmen....

- Y U NO HAVOK ? -

EDIT - zu TR: hoffentlich ausgereifter als das jetzige .... und ganz wichtig ... bisschen mehr Haut wenn das Shirt schon total zerfleddert.


----------



## coroc (26. Juli 2013)

Sehr interessant, was manche hier so schreiben 

Ich lasse meine Fantasie auch mal freien lauf 



Alle nachfolgende Windoofs werden nix. EIn großteil bleibt bei Windows 7.
SSd und HDD Preise sind nahezu identisch.
AMD unterliegt Intel noch immer
Die NSA guckt uns immernoch über die Schulter
AMD und nVidia liegen im Kopf -an - Kopfrennen imer Grafikchipmarkt
Es gibt einen 6. Elder Scrolls teil, der in Elsweyer spielt
Es gibt ein gutes Gothic 5 
Battlefield 6
Wir kaufen dank der Drosselkom alle Spieleganz altmodisch im Laden.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Juli 2013)

Die Welt geht unter. 
oder wir leben noch.


----------



## Ion (3. August 2013)

Coole Sache, da mache ich mal mit

- Win8 wird auch 2016 weniger Prozente haben als Win7
- AMD wird 5GHz CPU´s bringen die *keine* 220W verbraten
- Intel kommt plötzlich auch in den Genuss einer 5GHz CPU 
- PCIe-SSD`s werden in annehmbarer Größe langsam bezahlbar
- Die Titan wird nur noch billig sein
- Logitech bringt die G19ultra-S
- 3 weitere CoD´s überschwemmen den Markt und zeigen uns wieder einmal das mit den Kids nicht zu spaßen ist
- 3 weitere BFs überschwemmen den Markt und zeigen uns wieder einmal das mit den Kids nicht zu spaßen ist 
- 3 weitere NFS`s überschwemmen den Markt und zeigen uns wieder einmal das mit den Kids nicht zu spaßen ist 
- HL3 ist endlich da!


----------



## Coldhardt (3. August 2013)

Nette Idee 

Dann mach ich auch mal mit:

-Intel stößt bei 10-12nm an die Grenzen der Fertigung und sucht nach einem neuen Fertigungsstoff
-AMD bringt wieder leistungsstärkere CPUs auf den Markt
-Für Ultraschnelle SSDs wird SATA 4 eingeführt
-AMD etabliert weiter im GPU Markt und bietet weiterhin das bessere P/L Verhältnis als nVidia
-Intel und AMD entwickeln weiterhin APUs und iGPUs, wobei AMD GPU technisch vorne bleibt
-4K ist weiter verbreitet und die passenden Monitore sind billiger zu haben 
-Be Quiet bringt 200/230mm Lüfter ()
-die 10GHz werden von OCern geknackt
-Die HW wird generell sparsamer sein
-Es gibt vernünftige 1440p/4K Monitore mit 120/144/200 Hz
-Das 90plus Siegel für NTs wird eingeführt


Das war's erstmal 

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. August 2013)

*Entwicklung der Preise für eine 128GB SSD*

2011  -  150€
2012  -  120€
2013  -  90€ <- im Moment ists ja bei ca. 89,99€
2014  -  70€
2015  -  55€
2016  -  45€

Eine 512GB Version wird dann ca. 150-170€ Kosten. Die SSD's bleiben bestimmt immernoch zu teuer, um NUR auf diese zu setzten. Zusätzlich zur 512GB SSD als Systemplatte gibt es ca. 6-8TB HDD's für ca. 100€

*Computerspiele*

Durch die neuen Konsolen (im Jahr 2016 bestimmt schon wieder als Grafikbremse verteufelt) werden Spiele die 50GB der Blurays nutzen können.
Dadurch werden auch am PC Spiele mit ca 50GB-70GB keine Seltenheit mehr sein(zumindest bei AAA-Titeln der großen Entwickler).
Top-Spiele sehen mittlerweile(durch neue Rendertechniken) aus, wie CGI-Sequenzen aus dem Jahr 2010.
Oculus Rift wird sich nicht durchsetzen. 

*Prozessoren*

Steigerung der GFlops, ausgehend vom i7-4770. (GFlops jeweils als theoretisches Maximum)


Ausgehend von 30% Steigerung pro Generation
2013   Core i7-4770  -  217,6 GFlops [Haswell] 22nm
2014   Core i7-5770  -  282.9 GFlops [Haswell Refresh] 14nm
2015   Core i7-6770  -  367.8 GFlops [Broadwell] 14nm
2016   Core i7-7770  -  478.1 GFlops [Skylake] 10nm

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass das Topmodel 2016 doppelt soviel Rechenleistung hat ,wie ein heutiger Highend-Prozessor.

*Alltagsleben*

RTL geht pleite und der Weltfrieden kehrt ein 




/EDIT: Bitte beachtet, dass bis 2016 NUR noch *3* Jahre sind. Man muss der Zukunft gegenüber realistisch bleiben, denn ich glaube kaum, dass
schon 2016 Prozessoren mit 6-8Kernen (Kerne, nicht Module)@5Ghz für 180€ erhältlich sind


----------



## grenn-CB (3. August 2013)

Ist der Haswell Refresh nicht Broadwell sein?
So habe ich es jeden Falls gedacht wo ich die Roadmaps gesehen habe.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. August 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ist der Haswell Refresh nicht Broadwell sein?
> So habe ich es jeden Falls gedacht wo ich die Roadmaps gesehen habe.


 

Und warum schreibt Intel dann Haswell Refresh statt Broadwell?

/EDIT

Aus dem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/104918-zeitkapsel-2010-a.html Thread.


DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich sag' mal, Windows 8 wird ein Flop, keine Ahnung warum
> Die Fermis sind bis dahin zwar schon verbessert worden, aber vollkommen veraltet.
> 
> Es gibt CPU's im 22nm Prozess, und es gibt 16Kerner.
> ...


 
Muhaha, ich musste grinsen, als ich das mit Win8 gelesen habe und da wusste man ja nichtmal was ein MetroUI sein soll. 



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Es gibt 1TB SSD's für 150€;



Ach wäre es doch nur so gekommen


----------



## grenn-CB (3. August 2013)

Im Jahr 2012 gab es zumindest mal HDDs mit 1TB für 110€

@Bunny_Joe
Das weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. August 2013)

Hat gerade jemand einen Link zum ersten Teil der "Zeitkapsel" parat? Die damaligen Prognosen würden mich interessieren. 

Hier kommen meine für 2016:
- Auf RTL läuft immer noch nur Mist
- Intel liegt weiterhin vor AMD
- Die jetzt kommenden Konsolen werden am Limit laufen und die High-End PC Besitzer deswegen wieder rumnölen
- CoD 13 wird mal wieder als "das beste CoD aller Zeiten" angekündigt, sieht aber immer noch schlechter als Crysis 1 aus.
- Ich bin mehrfacher Milliardär.


----------



## MacMyver (4. August 2013)

Für 2016 sehe ich:

- AMD wird durch unerwartete Wendungen und geheime Forschung vernab jeglicher Informationen den HAMMER 2.0 auspacken. ( OH gütiger Hardwaregott lasse es geschehen! )
- Alternatives AMD Szenario > 16 Module a 6Ghz  ( und immernoch langsamer als Intel )
- LG wird es weiterhin nicht schaffen die Software an ihre Handy ordentlich anzupassen
- Quads werden weiterhin "normal" sein (Octas nur für "Nerds" & uns hier)
- Enermax baut wieder richtig gute Nt's
- Crossfire hat keine Mikroruckler mehr ( Ich mein damit garkeine! 0!)
- 4K wird sich langsam durchsetzen
- HDD's mit 6Tb


Was seh ich abseits dessen? Die Ordnung der Welt in einer anderen als wir sie jetzt kennen


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (12. August 2013)

- Smartphones schneller als HighEnd PC´s 
- Bildschirme auf der Netzhaut (mehrere)
- 4D kommt doch noch (Gerüche)


----------



## ryzen1 (13. August 2013)

Der Thread kann glaub ich jetzt 3 Jahre geschlossen werden. Ich hoffe der TE versaut das ganze nicht


----------



## Low (13. August 2013)

Standart wird Standard.


----------



## JJup82 (5. Januar 2014)

bill gates ist immer noch der reichste mensch.

Graphen wird sowieso alles verändern: CPU´s mit 100Ghz in der entwicklung.

Silizium wird durch Graphen ersetzt.

4K im Smartphon 

Erste Quantencomputer werden funktionstüchtig, und stellen jeden Supercomputer in den Schatten.

Kernfusion macht fortschritte. erste Kraftwerke am laufen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2014)

- AMD's Bulldozer-Architektur zahlt sich dank veränderter Software aus und man kann mit Intel gleichziehen
- 64Bit-ARM-SoCs sind Standard bei Smartphones
- Intel gewinnt Marktanteile im Smartphone-Markt mit Skylake-SoCs
- AMD, nVidia und Intel einigen sich darauf, künftig gemeinsam an einer OpenSource-Low-Level-API zu entwickeln
- Microsoft bringt mit Windows 9 ein universelles OS, das sowohl auf der Xbone, dem PC, Smartphones und Tablets läuft und voll kompatibel ist. Außerdem bietet man für Desktop-PCs sowohl die Kachel- als auch die klassische Optik an. 
- 4K-Monitore sind mittlerweile etabliert, 24"er kosten 300€, 30"er 1000€
- 4k-Fernseher bekommt man zu den Preisen heutiger FullHD-Tvs
- Apple bringt eine eigene Spielekonsole und das Apple-TV auf den Markt
- Valve's Steamboxen verkaufen sich sehr gut und graben PS4 und Xbone Marktanteile ab
- Ich heirate Jennifer Selter und habe mit ihr 5 mal S**  okay okay


----------



## Speedy2ooo (11. März 2014)

Microsoft bringt das Windows 9 heraus das noch Leistungsfähiger sein soll wie Windows 8, ist aber leider ein Flop!
Amd macht den 12 Kerner Desktopfähig (der 8 Kerner wird einfach übersprungen)
Amd stellt seine Grafikkartenabteilung ein und die Ingeneure wechseln zu NVidia damit es mal endlich "richtig" Geile GraKas zum bezahlbaren Preis gibt!
Intel macht einen großen Fehler und dadurch gehen sie Bankrott! *fg
SSD werden von Hdds wieder überholt und sind zum Spottpreis erhältlich!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. März 2014)

Leute das ist der Zeitkapselthread 2016!

Schon im August 2013 stand hier das:


ryzen1 schrieb:


> Der Thread kann glaub ich jetzt 3 Jahre geschlossen werden. Ich hoffe der TE versaut das ganze nicht



*Hört auf zu posten*, denn irgendwann ist es ja gar keine Zeitkapsel mehr, wenn hier alle 2 Monate bis ins Jahr 2016 gepostet wird.


----------



## WLP-Esser (2. März 2016)

So manches hat sich bewahrheitet, vieles bleibt aber noch Tagträumerei.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. Mai 2016)

Naja, lustige Sachen, die wir uns da überlegten^^


Zu meinem post #17:

Was die SSDs angeht hab ich sogar zu konservativ geschätzt. 500GB gibts schon für 100€-130€ anstatt für 150€-170€.
8TB HDDs für 100€ gibts leider noch nicht, aber es dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern.

Was die Größe von Spielen angeht-> Volltreffer. Jedes zweite AAA Spiel ist mind. 50GB groß.

Ok, bei den CPUs hab ich völlig daneben gegriffen. Naja

Hier ist der von 2010
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/104918-zeitkapsel-2010-a.html


Eventuell einen für 2019 erstellen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2016)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> witzige idee. fange mal an:
> 
> - intel 6 kerner die bezahlbar (<400€) sind
> - amd schraubt TDP auf 350 watt für nen centurion ultra mit 6ghz
> ...



5/7


----------



## Quppi (22. August 2016)

Sooo, 3 Jahre sind um, es wird Zeit den Thread mal aufzulösen und zu schauen, was wir damals getippt haben 
Hier sind meine:
DDR4 ist Standart im Consumergebiet
stimmt

90% haben ne SSD als Systemplatte
naja vielleicht nicht 90% aber ziemlich viele 

1TB SSd's kosten dann noch 150€
mit 250 knapp daneben 

Auf Steam kann man Spiele weiterverkaufen/verleihen 
Steam Family Sharing - wohoo

DSL 16000 ist Standard.
wohl immer noch nicht in weiten Teilen Deutschlands

AMD hat ihre 10.000 Grakas oder wie sie auch heißen angekündigt.
RX 480 

Nvidia bringt 2015 die Titan im Vollausbau
öhm keine Ahnung wann die kam 

Intel stellt noch immer die besseren Prozessoren für Games her.
mal schauen, was zen her gibt 

Was habt ihr so getippt?

PS: Neues Spiel, neues Glück: hier gehts zum Zeitkapselthread Nummer 3: Zeitkapsel 2019


----------

